# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  (RENNES) Demande de stage fin de premire anne BTS IRIS

## denis35135

Bonjour 

Actuellement en fin de 1ere anne de bts IRIS(informatique et rseaux pour l'industrie et les services techniques) je recherche un stage du 11 mai au 26 juin 2009 dans la rgion rennaise aussi bien dans le rseau que dans le dveloppement d'application.

Merci.

----------

